# Tire Brands vs Range



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

I'm looking at replacing the tires on my model Y with the Michelin Crossclimate2. They look like really good tires however I read somewhere that I may expect a 10% decrease in range. When I enter a destination, will the car eventually learn to adjust its estimated consumption and correctly calculate the charging times?


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

francoisp said:


> I'm looking at replacing the tires on my model Y with the Michelin Crossclimate2. They look like really good tires however I read somewhere that I may expect a 10% decrease in range. When I enter a destination, will the car eventually learn to adjust its estimated consumption and correctly calculate the charging times?


From experience, I have come to believe (rightly or wrongly) that the car takes experience into account during your current trip. That is to say, if I'm navigating from Atlanta to Seattle, the car will take my first leg into account in estimating my second leg. I don't think it cares about your first leg in figuring your third leg. I don't believe that the car will take the consumption hit from inefficient tires into account unless it sees that hit from your previous leg. I'd be interested to know...Does my car use my average wh/m in it's estimations while your car uses your's? IDK.


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

The "service" menu has a wheel configuration (3 different sizes) and after planning the same route for each size it appears that the car includes the wheel size in its estimation of the remaining charges at each stop and the amount of charging time required to reach the following stop. That makes sense to me. If the car doesn't learn from past trips, maybe I will simply change the wheel size to a less efficient one, assuming this has no impact on other systems.


----------

